# ViP 922 LAN Streaming Works



## Vasanth B

Hello Dish Subs,

For those with a 922 now or that are thinking of upgrading, I'm happy to report that with the latest DVR software and the Dish plugin for Firefox, Local Area Network streaming DOES work without requiring the traffic to upload out your internet connection and then back down again. I would expect iPhone and Android mobile apps also support LAN streaming over WiFi but haven't tested it yet. HD quality is pretty good, though there's room for improvement. On my Fast Ethernet LAN, I've seen bandwidth as high as 4000-6000 Kbps being used for HD streaming. I'd be curious as to how the quality compares to the 722 with Sling Adapter. Obviously remote viewing away from your home will still be limited by your upstream internet bandwidth. I have AT&T U-verse with the highest 24M down / 3M up package. Once I find a decent WiFi connection that doesn't block Sling video, I'll report back with remote viewing quality across that ~3M nominal upload bandwidth, hopefully in HD resolution.

I read several older posts from fall of last year that suggested that all LAN viewing had to send the video up and down your internet connection which is now NOT true. Note you still need to connect via the Dish Sling website so you'll still need basic internet connectivity for LAN viewing. Hopefully in a future update to the software they will support direct LAN connections like the older standalone Sling software used to but I'm not holding my breath. The remote connectivity to the Dish Sling website apparently is also required for all channel changing functions which means it's still not as responsive as the old direct-connect Sling boxes in LAN viewing.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Hasn't been true since I got it in November at least.


----------



## Vasanth B

RasputinAXP said:


> Hasn't been true since I got it in November at least.


 True, all of those older posts were earlier than that. I just wanted to make sure the latest information was reflected on this forum as I didn't see any recent threads that clarified the LAN streaming capability.


----------



## P Smith

And I see no any reason to do control via web beside to be watched by Big Brother. They want to track each your second on each channel to sell more ads as latest trend prescribing - targeting ads.


----------



## Vasanth B

P Smith said:


> And I see no any reason to do control via web beside to be watched by Big Brother. They want to track each your second on each channel to sell more ads as latest trend prescribing - targeting ads.


 I certainly wouldn't put it above them to do that, but why harm the user experience of your most valuable customers on your flagship product? They could still report channel usage with periodic updates from the 922-> Dish Sling website while not directly intervening in the channel changing process. It's probably just easier to set up all control through the website first and then worry later about separate control schemes for LAN vs internet viewing. I hope it gets fixed but at least it's not as bad has having LAN viewing being bottle necked by your WAN bandwidth.


----------



## ZBoomer

I got a 922 almost immediately after it came out, and it streamed via my LAN from day one. The player plug-in has changed/improved quite a bit, as has sling reliability,but I've always been able to sling on my LAN without the signal going out/back to the internet.


----------



## P Smith

ZBoomer said:


> I got a 922 almost immediately after it came out, and it streamed via my LAN from day one. The player plug-in has changed/improved quite a bit, as has sling reliability,but I've always been able to sling on my LAN without the signal going out/back to the internet.


You mean using old version of Sling client ? 1.4 ?


----------



## ZBoomer

I have no idea what the client version was; I was using the online sling player IE plug-in it uses when you sling via their web site. (I did try the older stand-alone player and got it to work, but it would only do SD so gave it up.)

Anyway, I got my 922 end of last May, and the first time I used sling, it used my LAN, and streamed anywhere from 6-Mbps to 8-Mbps range. Given that my internet upload speed is 1.5-Mbps, it was obviously streaming through my LAN. It streams HD very well, always has.

My setup is thus:

Netgear wireless N "RangeMax" router behind the standard AT&T U-Verse modem/router; the U-Verse router is setup to to allow all traffic straight through to the Netgear, i.e. "DMZ mode." (I have the Netgear router because it will do wireless N, and has a USB storage share port, which the U-Verse router does not.)

My 922 is attached directly to the Netgear via Ethernet. I watch TV in my office on the other end of the house on my PC, which connects via wireless N to the same router, so they are on the same subnet on my internal network.

If I sling TV on that PC, it streams through my LAN -always has from day 1, back last May.


----------



## azjimbo

Thought I'd give it a try last night as the kid wanted to watch a movie that was recorded, so I let him use the big screen.

I went into my home office and logged onto the web-site, and after browsing my DVR (922) for shows, I attempted to watch a couple of different ones. Every show that I selected was choppy at best. Audio was terribly out of sync and choppy as well.

I then went to CBS' website and selected the exact same show that was un-watchable from the DVR and it played back with no issues whatsoever.

So, I'm not sure if it's the powerline connection to the DVR, or the fact that another recording was being watched at the same time but it surely was not an experience to write home about.


----------



## RasputinAXP

I'd pin it on the powerline connection.


----------



## DustoMan

I think the whole "Streaming within your LAN still uses your Internet connection" was a false assumption made by people here based on the wording of system requirements that DISH put out. I had the 922 one of the first weekends it was released and I can tell you with 100% certainty that the video stream never traveled up to the Sling website and back down again through my cable connection. Either that or people were just confused by the fact that DISH was making it's customers use a website to control and queue up streams.


----------



## P Smith

Sure, they don't want to overload network highways and own servers, it just made to watch what is YOU watching !


----------



## Stewart Vernon

DustoMan said:


> I think the whole "Streaming within your LAN still uses your Internet connection" was a false assumption made by people here based on the wording of system requirements that DISH put out. I had the 922 one of the first weekends it was released and I can tell you with 100% certainty that the video stream never traveled up to the Sling website and back down again through my cable connection. Either that or people were just confused by the fact that DISH was making it's customers use a website to control and queue up streams.


I haven't made observations lately while at home... just slinging remotely.

But I can assuredly say that when I first got my 922, it was most definitely using the internet for ALL streaming... even inside my own home network.

I could tell this because I have 1.5 mbps upload speed... and it never went above that bitrate.

Back when the Slingplayer software on the computer used to work (and if you can get an old version it still will possibly) I definitely saw higher bitrates streaming on my internal network.

Maybe that has changed... I honestly don't sling from home much because I am home! So most of my slinging happens when I am away from home. I'll have to test again from inside the home network to see what happens.


----------



## mcss1985

Vasanth B said:


> Hello Dish Subs,
> 
> For those with a 922 now or that are thinking of upgrading, I'm happy to report that with the latest DVR software and the Dish plugin for Firefox, Local Area Network streaming DOES work without requiring the traffic to upload out your internet connection and then back down again. I would expect iPhone and Android mobile apps also support LAN streaming over WiFi but haven't tested it yet. HD quality is pretty good, though there's room for improvement. On my Fast Ethernet LAN, I've seen bandwidth as high as 4000-6000 Kbps being used for HD streaming. I'd be curious as to how the quality compares to the 722 with Sling Adapter. Obviously remote viewing away from your home will still be limited by your upstream internet bandwidth. I have AT&T U-verse with the highest 24M down / 3M up package. Once I find a decent WiFi connection that doesn't block Sling video, I'll report back with remote viewing quality across that ~3M nominal upload bandwidth, hopefully in HD resolution.
> 
> I read several older posts from fall of last year that suggested that all LAN viewing had to send the video up and down your internet connection which is now NOT true. Note you still need to connect via the Dish Sling website so you'll still need basic internet connectivity for LAN viewing. Hopefully in a future update to the software they will support direct LAN connections like the older standalone Sling software used to but I'm not holding my breath. The remote connectivity to the Dish Sling website apparently is also required for all channel changing functions which means it's still not as responsive as the old direct-connect Sling boxes in LAN viewing.


How can one tell if it is streaming over LAN or going up and then back down again? When I try it I'm streaming at around 4-5 Mbps, which is higher than my 2Mbps rating from Cox, but I can actually get those numbers anyway. Sometimes my speeds are much faster than what Cox says I should get.

Is there some setting somewhere I've missed or will the 922 automatically detect that I'm on my LAN and use it instead of going up and then down?


----------



## ZBoomer

I would venture to suggest that if it detects the player and DVR are on the same subnet, it streams via LAN straight from DVR to player. Just a guess, I don't have knowledge of the inner workings of the player, but that would make sense.


----------

